# WOW Patch 2.4 Items Einteilung



## Hastemal (15. März 2008)

Hi Buffed Team

Könntet ihr vielleicht bei der Übersicht der neuen Items die mit patch kommen hinter jedes Item ein Zeichen machen ob es ein Item für HC marken oder eines aus einer neuen Inni ist. Oder ihr macht einen Unterordner für die beiden sachen.
Aber ich kann mich erinnern das ihr das schon mal gemacht habt mit den kleinen Zeichen hinter den Items

MfG
Hastemal


----------

